

Ask HM: How do you get good sleep? - benigeri


======
DanBC
This is not medical advice. See a doctor to check for underlying illness
causing insomnia.

1) Concentrate on sleep hygiene first.

(<http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/insomnia/Documents/sleepdiary.pdf>)

([http://www.cks.nhs.uk/insomnia/management/scenario_insomnia/...](http://www.cks.nhs.uk/insomnia/management/scenario_insomnia/good_sleep_hygiene))

(<http://www.papworthrssc.nhs.uk/sleep-services-hygiene.php>)

You'll see that routine is important. Develop a "going to bed" routine. For
some people that will be having a shower at wearing particular clothing.
Others will have a warm milky drink then brush their teeth. The routine is
important because it 'tells' your body that it's time for sleep.

2) You might find that sleep hygiene is still not enough. You could try one of
the z drugs for a week to help kick your body back into a routine.

3) If that doesn't work you can try CBT for insomnia. It's hard to find
quality CBT for insomnia.

~~~
benigeri
Definitely not insomnia. Just trying to get some information as to how I can
get better sleep and not be so groggy in the morning.

Thanks for the links. I had no idea that exercise before going to bed was poor
sleep hygiene. The whole no napping also comes as a surprise. I never managed
to nap because it takes me way to long to fall asleep but many of my friends
do and they find it has really positive effects.

------
jaz
Here are a few things that have worked for me.

* No soda - I found soda messed with my body chemistry quite a bit, also affecting my sleep patterns. I sleep and feel better without it.

* No caffeine after 12pm - I have most of my caffeine between 6-8 AM, with the occasional cup of coffee before lunch.

* Very little alcohol on work nights - More than two beers/one cocktail, I've found, contributes to a really poor quality sleep for me.

* Wake up between 5-6 AM, reading in bed by 9 PM (sleeping by 10 usually). Getting into a routine helps me set aside the 7-8 hours of sleep I need each night.

* Exercise - I go to a personal trainer 3x a week after work, and do cardio on the off days. This helps get me to sleep at night, since I'll usually be pretty tired after workouts.

* Eliminate stress at work - I found that for a few months, big projects at work were keeping me up at night. I had to consciously stop thinking about work in my personal time, which helped me sleep.

~~~
benigeri
I also cut down on soda and caffein 100%, and I feel much better overall. I
could never go back. I used to get so addicted. When I began my internship I
would be going through up to 10 shitty drinks a day. As soon as I completely
cut them out my productivity, focus and energy dramatically increased.

Everyone is telling me to wake up early...eurgh. I'm going to do it but I'm
really going to miss sleeping in, especially during the weekend where I go to
bed at 3-6am on average.

~~~
Roelven
Agree. Cutting down on your caffein and alcohol helps so much. You don't
notice once it's starting to affect your routines but once you quit it (even
for a while) your body will feel so good again

------
tokenadult
The single best thing that helps me consistently to get restful enough sleep
that I wake up feeling refreshed the next day is to be OUTSIDE (not just
indoors in bright light, but actually outside in daylight) doing aerobic
exercise such as walking or biking somewhere where I need to be to accomplish
some task. (We chose our housing location to be near a city trail so that we
can walk or bike to the public library and to the bank and to much of our
shopping. Our son who attends the local high school can walk or bike there
too.) Generally, people who get outside (for light exposure to reset their
biological clock) and exercise (for physical tiredness and mental relaxation)
sleep fairly well. As DanBC correctly points out in his top-level comment, you
may need medical advice for persistent insomnia, but if what he advises and
what I advise here works for you, great. Good luck.

~~~
benigeri
Yeah that makes a of sense. I go to school at Stanford, so I'm outside running
around to go to classes all the time. It's been really bad here in Paris,
where I've been spending almost all my time coding in my room.

And its definitely not at the case where I need medical attention. There are
mornings (like today) where I wake up incredibly groggy. Hopefully everything
will be better as soon as I get back into my daily routine with exercise
again.

------
MichaelMcQuirk
I used to find sleeping hard. The best solution i have found so far is really
simple.

-Stop thinking so much!!!

A few years ago, i asked my brother (who somehow falls asleep within 5 minutes
every time) what he dreams about. He responded, saything that he does not
dream! I was like, yea right. Who doesn't dream! Then, the otherday i found
this really interesting article on how to fall asleep faster. They went on to
say that although there are alot of factors that affect us (light, food, water
etc), the biggest reason we are not sleeping easily is because we are just
thinking too much!

It's really not hard, just try not to think about anything analytical. Dream
of flowers, clouds etc (don't count sheep), just don't dream of anything that
makes you think.

I now see why my brother fell asleep so fast, it's because he wasn't thinking.
(well, he probably was but not nearly as much as what I was).

~~~
benigeri
Yeah I can't even begin to describe how much I think at night. It's when I
make plans, collect my thoughts about what happened throughout the day, think
about what I have do to tomorrow, the list is endless.

I think that two of the issues is that thinking is fun, and I find that 'not
thinking about anything analytical' is incredibly boring for me, to the point
where I can get aggravated. So after a while of thinking about my breathing,
and random boring, non-thought provoking crap I give up and BAM all the
intense thoughts that I was desperate to thing about come back.

A second issue, which is very linked, is the fact that I read a lot. Reading
does make me tired, which, I imagine is plus, but it's even thought provoking.
I'm not a fan of novels so I tend to read factual books..

------
OWaz
I have a weird problem that when I'm around people I fall asleep before
midnight, when I'm alone for several days I start staying up way too late
(1:00am and beyond). Normally after work (which can be anytime between 4:30pm
and 6:00pm) I have to start winding down and stop thinking about all the work
I did and have to do. I either read for 1-2 hours right after work or exercise
such as yoga, running or soccer. That calms me down mentally and I go home,
cook dinner, watch one tv show or play on my 360, shower and then iron my
clothes for the next day. Showering and ironing clothes send a clear signal
that it's time to go to bed.

------
thetron
I find that when I've been working late my mind is a mess of racing thoughts
and it's impossible to get to sleep quickly.

What I have been doing lately is listening to audiobooks, which really help to
prevent my thoughts from jumping around. My books of choice have been the
Harry Potter series (the ones read by Stephen Fry, of course) - his voice is
really soothing, and the books are (generally) not too loud, or varying in
volume. I find that generally I fall asleep within about 10-15 minutes of
starting.

The worst thing is that I struggle to get to sleep without it now.

~~~
benigeri
That seems like a good solution. As I mentioned above I'm not a fan of
stories/novels, but I'll give podcasts a shot.

~~~
dholowiski
I think fiction is better than listening to podcasts. The goal is to turn your
brain off, not to think.

~~~
benigeri
but I don't like fiction :/

------
gadders
I listen to BBC Radio 4 podcasts on my iPod.

I think a key think is when you finally lie down and shut your eyes, have
something "neutral" to think about until you drop off. EG Do not think about
how you have too much to do at work, instead think about something harmless
like (daft examples) what your perfect PC would look like, how you would spend
a lottery win, etc. Or listen to a Radio 4 podcast on a subject that mildly
interests you.

------
thibaultj
Here are a few things that work for me:

    
    
      - Limit the number of hours you're in front of a screen during the day.
      - Don't look at any screen past 5 p.m
      - Don't exhaust yourself mentally during the day, stay focused.
      - Exercise regularly.
      − Go outside.
      - Don't concentrate on hard problems a few hours before going to bed. Relax.

------
justlearning
This post is already 14 hours behind, but here's what worked for groggy
mornings. Groggy mornings are attributed to a dehydrated body.

1) Drink couple of (large) glasses of water.

2) First thing you do after waking up, is drink water. Cold water - better.

Try it for a week. Good luck.

------
factorialboy
* Work out - Exhaust yourself

* Meditation - Empty the mind. Inculcate thoughtless awareness

* Yoga - Stretch the stress out of the body, let it relax

------
reubenpressman
I barely get any sleep (too busy making things) and when I do, it's great. So
get less sleep and it will all be great!

------
schoash
Reading a book in a sleeping position helps a lot. I usually fall asleep after
10 pages. You should try it.

------
lsiebert
Personally, I generally don't.

------
seiji
Simplest way: get exhaustively I-can't-keep-my-eyes-open-tired.

Don't sleep 10 hours every day. Wake up at 6:30am starting tomorrow. Go to
sleep when you get tired. Repeat.

It also helps to do things in the real world. If you're spending all your time
inside not moving around very much, you'll end up with that annoying situation
where it's 2am, you're tired, but you can't fall asleep.

~~~
benigeri
Going to have to get rid of the habit of snoozing and waking up at a fixed
time everyday. 6.30 would be pushing it but 8 am should be feasible.

~~~
seiji
Waking up at 0630 makes sure you'll be almost passing out by 9pm-10pm (please
don't drive late if you're waking up super early). The goal is to fall asleep
after all. You can obviously adjust as necessary, but may as well go all in if
you need to experience real sleep again.

Other things that help waking up early: move nine timezones left in the world.

~~~
benigeri
Thats funny. I'm in Paris, and I'm heading back to school at Stanford in 4
days. Thats exactly 9 timezones.

